# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کدام یک از شما رکورد دار پشت کنکور نشستنید:))

## Dj.ALI

سلام....اقا افراد رکورد دار همیشه جذابیت و محبوبیت خاصی دارن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): میخوایم فرد رکورد دار کاربر انجمن در زمینه ی پشت کنکور ماندن رو پیدا کنیم و باهاش مصاحبه ای ترتیب بدیم و بگیم که بابا تو چقدر خفنی :Yahoo (20): من دیدم در تاپیک ها 8 سال و 7 سال هم به نظر میرسه داشتیم.. :Yahoo (106): به نظرم جالب باشه و به نظر خودتون حداکثر سالی که یک فرد میتونه پشت کنکور بشینه چند ساله؟ :Yahoo (50): رکورد داران محترم در این زمینه اعلام حضور کنن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mehrsa.m

من پیشکسوت کنکوری.....از سال 92 تا الان درحال کنکور دادنم....... :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): 
با کنکور امسال میشه 4مین سال کنکورم...... :Yahoo (112): 
 :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9): 
به نظرم موندن پشت کنکور به خود فرد و توانایی هاش و شرایط زندگیش بستگی داره....من به همه پشت کنکوریا احترام میذارم...خدایی خیلی حرفه بخوای پای هدفت بمونی و تلاش کنی اونم وقتی مدرسه نباشه.....پشت کنکوریا درک میکنن وقتی خودت بخوای بخونی سخته........


اینم برای همه پشت کنکوریای بااراده و باهدف...... :Yahoo (8):  :Y (518):  :Y (454):  :Y (466):

----------


## ایده آل

بچه ها دوست من 6ساله پشت کنکوره ولی راضی نشد بیاد مصاحبه کنه

----------


## Egotist

کسی منُ صدا زد ؟: دی


@eskalis

محمود کنکوری: )))

----------


## ایده آل

> کسی منُ صدا زد ؟: دی


مگه شما رکورددارید؟

----------


## صادق خان

خوش به حال دخملا.امسال نشود .سال دیگه نشد اون سال دیگه  ..............................


هعییییییییی خدا

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

من اولین بار 1386 کنکور دادم! یوهو!!!!!

----------


## Ali.N

تاپیک خوبیه
لطفا اسپم نکنید تاپیکم خراب نکنید
بذارین بیان مصاحبه بدن از حس و حال و از تجربه هاشون استفاده کنیم
ممنون از استارتر تاپیک

----------


## a.z.s

> من پیشکسوت کنکوری.....از سال 92 تا الان درحال کنکور دادنم.......
> با کنکور امسال میشه 4مین سال کنکورم......
> 
> به نظرم موندن پشت کنکور به خود فرد و توانایی هاش و شرایط زندگیش بستگی داره....من به همه پشت کنکوریا احترام میذارم...خدایی خیلی حرفه بخوای پای هدفت بمونی و تلاش کنی اونم وقتی مدرسه نباشه.....پشت کنکوریا درک میکنن وقتی خودت بخوای بخونی سخته........
> 
> 
> اینم برای همه پشت کنکوریای بااراده و باهدف......


ببخشید میشه رتبه سال های قبل رو هم بگید؟

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> ببخشید میشه رتبه سال های قبل رو هم بگید؟



اگه میخاست، میگفت   :Yahoo (21): 

..................

----------


## a.z.s

> اگه میخاست، میگفت  
> 
> ..................


اگه خواست بگه اگه نه نگه
من که شمشیر رو گردنش نذاشتم که حتما بگه 
من گفتم اگه میشه
اگه نمیشه خودش میگه نمیشه

----------


## mehrsa.m

> اگه خواست بگه اگه نه نگه
> من که شمشیر رو گردنش نذاشتم که حتما بگه 
> من گفتم اگه میشه
> اگه نمیشه خودش میگه نمیشه



اقای دکتر.....ببخشید ولی خب فک کنم رتبه یه چیز شخصیه که اگه خوب نباشه....ادم دوس نداره بگه........درسته؟؟؟؟
خصوصا وقتی این رتبه هایی که میاره که حقش نیس.....فک کنم  متوجه اصل حرفم شده باشین......

----------


## darroudi

سلام بچه ها من اولین کنکورمو 85 دادم 86 یک رشته کاردانی قبول شدم 88 فارغ التحصیل و سر کار می رفتم از 88 هر سال کنکور شرکت کردم ولی نه جدی تا اینکه 93 و 94 جدی شد الانم دارم دارو می خونم.فکر می کردم من تنها کسی هستم که این شرایطو دارم ولی الان تو کلاسمون مثل من دو سه تایی هستن.اگه واقعا به رشته ای علاقه دارید و استعداد و ظرفیتشم دارید به پاش وایستید.بای

----------

